# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Santa Fe Hours and Sunset Dinner

## siskindj

Hi All

Heading back to St Barts for two weeks in early December, can't wait to return.

We have only had lunch at Santa Fe over the years and its our favorite meal on every trip.  

This year we would like to have dinner on a Sunday night and enjoy the sunset but its at 17.34 on the Sunday we want to go

On their FB page they show as being open 7-10 on Sunday nights, but I assume that is for their off season.

Any suggestions on how to plan the perfect dinner at Santa Fe?

Thank you!

Jeff

----------


## phil62

Sante Fe normally starts dinner service at 7 PM. I would contact then through their Facebook page and see if they have any other plans around your dates. As an alternative, you could do sunset drinks at the Carl Gustav and then head up the hill to Sante Fe.

Phil

----------


## 24loar

We two too are making our first post Covid return in November. We have dinner reservations at Santa Fe, and had hoped to either arrive there early for drinks, and sunset, prior to the 7 pm booking; if that is not possible, can we drop in on Carl Gustav for drinks, without reservations?

----------


## siskindj

Hi Phil
Great suggestion!
Best
Jeff

----------


## phil62

> We two too are making our first post Covid return in November. We have dinner reservations at Santa Fe, and had hoped to either arrive there early for drinks, and sunset, prior to the 7 pm booking; if that is not possible, can we drop in on Carl Gustav for drinks, without reservations?



You probably could, but I think you will be better received if you had a reservation.

Phil

----------


## Eve

We do the Tamarin/Santa Fe route. Can’t beat that 45 degree switchback on the way up.

----------


## amyb

Just a note. Santa Fe  is closed Tuesday and Wednesday

----------


## marybeth

The sun sets too early in the Caribbean for sunset dinners IMHO.  The CG is a great choice and they are making some very tasty cocktails.

----------


## JEK

> The sun sets too early in the Caribbean for sunset dinners IMHO.




Date
Sunrise
Sunset
Daylength

01/01/2022
06:42:43 AM
05:47:51 PM
11h 5m 8s

02/01/2022
06:43:35 AM
06:06:24 PM
11h 22m 49s

03/01/2022
06:29:10 AM
06:17:47 PM
11h 48m 37s

04/01/2022
06:04:55 AM
06:24:58 PM
12h 20m 3s

05/01/2022
05:44:11 AM
06:32:29 PM
12h 48m 18s

06/01/2022
05:35:08 AM
06:43:29 PM
13h 8m 21s

07/01/2022
05:39:55 AM
06:50:51 PM
13h 10m 56s

08/01/2022
05:50:10 AM
06:45:05 PM
12h 54m 55s

09/01/2022
05:57:14 AM
06:24:54 PM
12h 27m 40s

10/01/2022
06:01:49 AM
05:59:37 PM
11h 57m 48s

10/17/2022
06:05:29 AM
05:47:33 PM
11h 42m 4s

10/18/2022
06:05:46 AM
05:46:53 PM
11h 41m 7s

11/01/2022
06:10:44 AM
05:39:03 PM
11h 28m 19s

12/01/2022
06:26:42 AM
05:34:37 PM
11h 7m 55s

----------


## amyb

A top,spot for sunset. It has been on our list since it’s early days. Maybe it was 1993 when we started enjoying sunset drinks there.

----------


## Eve

Have our reservation for Saturday of Thanksgiving weekend!

----------


## Jim A

I read in another thread that Santa Fe is currently closed for lunch due to construction. Is that expected to be the case for all of next week?

----------


## amyb

The road work and traffic are killers here in Lurin.

By the way, the garden center is down to one giraffe. I do not know where the other two got resettled. The zebra has his own pen.

----------


## Jim A

> The road work and traffic are killers here in Lurin.
> 
> By the way, the garden center is down to one giraffe. I do not know where the other two got resettled. The zebra has his own pen.



hi Amy. Do you know if Santa Fe is expected to be closed for lunch next week also? Or up in the air?

----------


## JEK

santefesbh@gmail.com

+5900590276104

----------


## Jim A

Thanks, I have the number. Was going to call tonight until I read they were closed. Just trying to find out if that was in the recent past or if still closed. I guess you are right and I should just reach out to them

edit- reservation made for lunch on Thursday. It wasnt totally clear but I think she said that was the day they open back up for lunch.

----------


## amyb

Jim, I am reaching out to David. Poor man can not catch a break with work. traffic, gendarmes, and road conditions.

----------


## elgreaux

> Jim, I am reaching out to David. Poor man can not catch a break with work. traffic, gendarmes, and road conditions.



Eventually they are going to ask him to have a parking lot or valet at lunch and dinner, it is too dangerous with all the traffic on the island now to block a lane with cars on the sidewalk. They are trying to get people to park off the street in all the various neighborhoods now.

----------


## amyb

David has provided free valet parking.yet it is still a mess.

Looks like there are more automobiles and trucks than there are places to park. And bollards keep reproducing. What is the planning board not considering  when new construction permits get approved?

----------


## amyb

Santa Fe is open tonight for dinner.

----------


## le_reve

> We two too are making our first post Covid return in November. We have dinner reservations at Santa Fe, and had hoped to either arrive there early for drinks, and sunset, prior to the 7 pm booking; if that is not possible, can we drop in on Carl Gustav for drinks, without reservations?



I have found that if you come to  Carl Gustaf early for sunset drinks and make it clear you will leave before the dinner service begins, they will gladly give you a nice table on the rail with a good view.  The drinks are pricey, but they really are spectacular, and the view can't be beat.  YMMV

----------


## amyb

Ou are right about that, Reve. Va lovely start to a special evening.  Well, any evening really.

----------


## Eve

> The road work and traffic are killers here in Lurin.
> 
> By the way, the garden center is down to one giraffe. I do not know where the other two got resettled. The zebra has his own pen.



I thought I saw one in Gustavia, I can’t remember where? Chanel?  I took a photo

----------


## elgreaux

> I thought I saw one in Gustavia, I can’t remember where? Chanel?  I took a photo



It was in front of Lyla Dumont's dress store but she and the giraffe are no longer there. Dior has taken over that space, sans giraffe.

----------


## Eve

> I have found that if you come to  Carl Gustaf early for sunset drinks and make it clear you will leave before the dinner service begins, they will gladly give you a nice table on the rail with a good view.  The drinks are pricey, but they really are spectacular, and the view can't be beat.  YMMV



went for drink at sunset and my guests did nothing but complain. They know they own me one

----------


## Eve

> It was in front of Lyla Dumont's dress store but she and the giraffe are no longer there. Dior has taken over that space, sans giraffe.



Those clothes were gorgeous! So glad you reminded me of the name? Not that I could ever fit into or afford them

----------

